# Solved: Compress WMV



## kevcott9 (Dec 25, 2008)

I've made a video in Movie maker (.wmv) I want to compress it for the internet. Is there freeware that will do this? My needs are very simple.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I found this: http://www.nchsoftware.com/prism/index.html

Also take a look at my thread here: http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/944032-solved-compressing-videos.html

I had a similar question only it was mpeg files. But I got a lot of feedback.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Windows Movie Maker will let you save the movie (wmv) file in many different (size) formats.
Have you tried one of these ???


----------



## kevcott9 (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. I found "any video converter", seems to work ok


----------

